# Throwing up yellow foamy liquid



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie has thrown up a few times this morning. It's a light yellow, foamy-ish liquid. No pieces of anything in it. Any ideas? He's been outside a lot lately, but ALWAYS under my supervision. Occasionally he'll eat some tiny seeds or whatnot on the lawn, but, as far as my husband and i have researched, nothing at all toxic. He's just kind of laying around now. Any thoughts??


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

had he eaten anything before he threw up? maybe his tummy was just empty...?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine have done that before and it was usually when their stomach was empty first thing in the morning. I hope that that's all it is with Ollie. But when this has happened they have acted totally normally.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner does that periodically, too. Maybe a couple of times in the afternoon, (he eats in the a.m. & p.m.), afterwards he acts fine, happens about once every 4 to 6 weeks. I thought it was bile and no problem if it happens occasionally.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Tanner does that periodically, too. Maybe a couple of times in the afternoon, (he eats in the a.m. & p.m.), afterwards he acts fine, happens about once every 4 to 6 weeks. I thought it was bile and no problem if it happens occasionally.[/B]


Thanks, everyone. I'm not sure what's up--he typically lays around a lot in the mornings, but this morning he is very mopey. I tried to give him a bit of canned food, but he's not really touching that, either. A while ago he was sitting up, just staring straight ahead, kind of zombie-like. We'll have to keep an eye on him today...


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

This happened to Luci last week on my bed







and I called the vet and they asked if her belly was empty (and I said yes...we just woke up) and then she said it's bile,and she probably as a tummy ache. She told me to give her white rice and boiled chicken for the day. She was fine


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Max has down that a few times - I didn't worry but one time I did see a blade of grass inside ..
Just an upset tummy I figured ..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Mine have done that before and it was usually when their stomach was empty first thing in the morning. I hope that that's all it is with Ollie. But when this has happened they have acted totally normally.[/B]




Mine too...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's done this a few times and her vet has said it's bile - nothing to worry about. Just give a bland diet for a day after - baby food or chicken and rice.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey did that this morning too. but he is feeling good now and playing and ate already. his tummy was too empty and I forgot to give him a few kibbles right before bed. he eats dinner at 8 and usually I give him something around 11 or 12 before bed. but I didn't last night


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I hope Ollie feels better soon!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My pups have an "off" day every now and then. They spit up the bile and then don't really seem to feel well. As long as they aren't throwing up profusely and as long as it doesn't last more than one day, I don't really worry.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> My pups have an "off" day every now and then. They spit up the bile and then don't really seem to feel well. As long as they aren't throwing up profusely and as long as it doesn't last more than one day, I don't really worry.[/B]


Yeah, he does seem "off" but then has periods where he seems fine. Poops were fine this morning (no diarrhea). He only had the one throwing up episode. He even ate a good amount during the day today. I'll call tomorrow (the vet) if he still seems out of it.

I recently started putting Solid Gold wee bits in with his natural balance kibble. It's been maybe a week now I've been mixing the two. I have paranoia (rightfully so) about dog food in general now and it crossed my mind if the vomiting and the new food could be related. But I don't think so...


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

My Lhasa will do this after eatting grass sometime.








I know you are worried bc of what happen to Cam







(I love his pic).
I bet some special treatment







will be fine.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I'm sorry.







To you and Ollie.










Oh and some dancing chilis for Ollie to feel better and start tearing around your house again.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

When Benny throws up it looks just like that too...yellow and foamy. I found that boiled chicken w/some white rice helps w/the upset tummys. 

Benny says "get well soon Ollie"


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Milly did that a couple of days in a row early in the morning, and I thought it may have been from an empty stomach, but because she had never done it before, I wasnt sure. But we had sprayed some flys earlier in the day, and some of it we think may have sprinkled down in her bowl. We gave them a good clean, (we do it every second day anyway) and it didnt happen again.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bentley has also done that in the mornings. I noticed that it was usually after he had been chewing on a chew stick on an emty stomach. I also worried about him when he did it, but he usually perked up after he had eaten a proper meal.

Poor little Ollie


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww, poor Ollie!! I hope he feels better, it's no fun to feel yucky!


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I hope Ollie feels better soon![/B]



That is the cutest picture, a great job.

Cheers, Nedra











> Ollie has thrown up a few times this morning. It's a light yellow, foamy-ish liquid. No pieces of anything in it. Any ideas? He's been outside a lot lately, but ALWAYS under my supervision. Occasionally he'll eat some tiny seeds or whatnot on the lawn, but, as far as my husband and i have researched, nothing at all toxic. He's just kind of laying around now. Any thoughts??[/B]



As a breeder this terrified me the first time I saw this yellow bile, I did take my puppy in to the vet where she was watched for several hours, I did also do a routine blood work up, it was fine, puppy did this again at home the next day, my fat kept her this time overnight at her home just to observe her further, she really was fine and never did it again. My others have never done this and this was why I involved the vet, it was not common to me in 7 years as a breeder until this particular puppy.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">So how is Ollie today? Just saw this thread and was wondering?</span>


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">So how is Ollie today? Just saw this thread and was wondering?</span>[/B]


Thanks for asking about Ollie! He is fine today. I do think it might be from not eating. He typically eats around 8am or so. Thank you for all the replies!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=374888
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so glad he is feeling better.

When B was about 5 month he projectile vomited twice. I have never seen a dog throw up like that. We had just returned from the beach. And he sprayed all over the couch!







I was so worried, but he was playing the fool in no time. Sometime they get really funny tummies, i guess.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm glad Ollie's better








Bella has to eat first thing in the morning every day. If she doesn't she will do the same thing Ollie did, yellow yuck.


----------

